# Good ww2 aircraft books



## Zeiss (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone know any good ww2 aircraft books, with pictures descriptions/details?
I have some general aircraft books, but am looking for some more focused on those of ww2.
Amazon.com: Complete Book of World War II Combat Aircraft: Enzo Angelucci, Paolo Matricardi, Peirluigi Pinto: Books
Has anyone read the above?
Thanks


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2008)

Zeiss,

I would avoid that book, I have it and if I remember correctly (all my books are packed away) most if not all the "pictures" are illustrations, not photos.

What I would recommend is go to your nearest Borders Books or Barnes Nobles (my 1st choice) and head for the Bargin Section (in the front by the cash registers at B N and tucked in the back at Borders) and you are bound to find what you are looking for...and cheap! I still pick one up from time to time to remind myself why I love WW2 aircraft so much. Get going!

Regards


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

IMO, if Enzo Angelucci is involved in it, it's going to be bad.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2008)

Wings of Gold, by Gerald Astor is an excellent book about the U.S. naval air campaign in the Pacific. It talks much about not only the combat but the evolution of the Navies aviation.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Zeiss I do have that book.. Its a pretty good one but its "completeness" is debatable. All though it advertises having all the World War II aircraft it only really focuses on the famous ones and doesn't have any of the unique projects and is also completely missing any flying boats. The 3-view drawings are good though and the writting isn't bad. Its a good one, but not "complete" at all.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Also, I really like the books with avaition art in them like
Amazon.com: Bomber Missions: Aviation Art of World War II: G. E. Patrick Murray: Books
Amazon.com: Flying Aces: Aviation Art of World War II: G.E. Patrick Murray, Bernard C. Nalty: Books
Amazon.com: Carrier War: Aviation Art of World War II: Paul Stillwell: Books
Like Capt. Vick said, I found these all in the bargain area of Barnes Noble


----------



## renrich (Dec 24, 2008)

The best book for performance and specifications on WW2 US fighters, IMO, is "America's Hundred Thousand," by Dean, a Schiffer book. There are two books by Lundstrom on USN fighters in the early going in the Pacific, the first is "The First Team," and, I think, the next is "The First Team and Guadalcanal". They are the most exhaustively researched books on WW2 I have ever seen.


----------



## merlin (Dec 24, 2008)

I know some people on this forum aren't a fan of his, but for a wide ranging series of WW2 aircraft reference books - you can't far wrong with the William green series Vol 1 to 4 Fighters by country, Vol 5 Flying Boats, Vol 6 Float planes, Vol 7 to 10 Bombers by country (which unfortunately is incomplete).
They sometimes, come up on ebay.

Others to look out for:
Flying Buccaners, by Steve Birdsall,
Strike from the Sky, by Richard P Hallion,
Ground Attack Aircraft, by Christopher Shores,
The Soviet air Force, by Alexander Boyd


----------



## magnocain (Dec 24, 2008)

> Complete Book of World War II Combat Aircraft: Enzo Angelucci, Paolo Matricardi, Peirluigi Pinto: Books


Yes I have that one. It is worth about $20. Some of the info is off and they are missing many some planes, but technical specs are OK.

One time at Boarders I got 1000 pages of WW2 aircraft for $10. And sometimes Boarders has the same book for $10 and for $50, so, like Capt. Vik said go straight to the bargain section.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 24, 2008)

It's not just planes, but weapons in general, and it's very good.

there's no cover picture, but I'll scan mine and post it if anyone wants it.

Amazon.com: Encyclopedia of Weapons of World War II: Chris Bishpo: Books


----------



## Juha (Dec 24, 2008)

I seconded Renrich's opinion, and Wagner's US Combat Planes or a title like that had specs for all US combat planes up to 1968, and that means for all versions.

Juha


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> IMO, if Enzo Angelucci is involved in it, it's going to be bad.



I was going to say the same in my original post, but it's Christmas so I held my tongue. Thorlifter took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Zeiss (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I went to my nearest B&N and found some things but nothing really good, the bargain section was rather picked over.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 26, 2008)

> I was going to say the same in my original post, but it's Christmas so I held my tongue. Thorlifter took the words right out of my mouth.





> IMO, if Enzo Angelucci is involved in it, it's going to be bad.



I'll third that statement


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anybody know if "To Win The Winter Sky" by Danny S. Parker is any good? Just caught a bit of it on the net and it looks good but never heard of it before.


----------



## KrazyKraut (Dec 27, 2008)

Crunch said:


> It's not just planes, but weapons in general, and it's very good.
> 
> there's no cover picture, but I'll scan mine and post it if anyone wants it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Encyclopedia of Weapons of World War II: Chris Bishpo: Books



I have that one and it's balls. It's okay for starters or if you just want to get a general picture of the technology of World War 2. It also has some nice pictures here and there. But you really can't trust the book on any details, specs or anything. It's full of errors.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it is a good idea to share books. I will start a section tomorrow where members can post books that they have read and can recommend with ISBN numbers and everything so that it is easier for other members to find and order them.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2008)

merlin said:


> I know some people on this forum aren't a fan of his, but for a wide ranging series of WW2 aircraft reference books - you can't far wrong with the William green series Vol 1 to 4 Fighters by country, Vol 5 Flying Boats, Vol 6 Float planes, Vol 7 to 10 Bombers by country (which unfortunately is incomplete).


I also concur the info is fairly good and it covers the majority of aircraft


----------



## steelDUST (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm... I would like to recommend Bill Gunston's The Illustrated Directory of Fighting Aircraft of World War II. I think its good enough for starters. And its cheaper.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2008)

My bride just bought me a copy of "Aircraft of World War II", by Chris Chant.
Over 300 pictures of everything from [A] Aeronca L-3 to [Y] Yak 9. All
good quality pic's.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2009)

Just picked up a small little book called "Spitfire vs Bf 109" by Tony Holmes. Looks pretty decent on first read through. Nice pics including profiles of armament and such.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2009)

Aviation Art of World War II 
by James H. Kitchens, G.E. Patrick Murray, Paul Stillwell 

Great images of art along with the history behind the paintings.

TO


----------



## Countryreader (Jan 22, 2009)

Zeiss said:


> Anyone know any good ww2 aircraft books, with pictures descriptions/details?
> I have some general aircraft books, but am looking for some more focused on those of ww2.
> Amazon.com: Complete Book of World War II Combat Aircraft: Enzo Angelucci, Paolo Matricardi, Peirluigi Pinto: Books
> Has anyone read the above?
> Thanks




Hi:
I have a whole bunch of WW2 aircraft books for sale. They are no longer published. My husband and I bought them for documentation to build 1/4 scale RC models but never got around to it. These books have never even been read and are in excellent condition. I am enclosing a list in case you might want to buy any of them because I am just cleaning out the house. Please let me know. You can e-mail [email protected] if interested. Thank you.
Nancy

THE GREAT BOOK OF WORLD WAR II AIRPLANES. 646 pages which covers the production and development of 12 classic aircraft including P-38 Lightning, P-51 Mustang, B-17 Flying Fortress, Hellcat, F4U Corsair, Spitfire, Mosquito, Lancaster, Messerschmitt Bf109, Focke-Wulf Fw190, Ju87 Stuka and Zero Fighter. 516 illustrations with over 400 Full-Color illustrations including 24 Fold-Out panels suitable for framing. In brand new mint condition. $145.00.

THE PICTORIAL HISTORY OF FIGHTER AIRCRAFT. This is the story in pictures and words of Fighters of the First World War, Fighters of the Interwar Years, Fighters of the Second World War, The Last Props and the First Jets, the Second Generation of Jet Fighters and Fighters of the Modern Age. 192 pages with hundreds of photos. In brand new mint condition. $30.00.

THE RAND MCNALLY ENCYCLOPEDIA OF MILITARY AIRCRAFT 1914-1980. This book is the most complete, authentic and spectacular book of its kind ever prepared. It depicts and describes all of the world's principal military aircraft produced from the outbreak of World War I to the present day. There are 800 types, ranging from fighters and bombers to reconnaissance planes and trainers with 1,706 airplanes shown in color, 16 color charts, 252 photographs, 772 cutaway drawings and seven color diagrams. Full-color illustrations are paired with capsule descriptions that provide extensive technical information on each plane, including insignia, manufacturer, type, year, engine, wingspan, length, height, weight, maximum speed, ceiling, range, armament, and crew. 544 pages. In brand new mint condition. $75.00.

ANTIQUES OF THE AIR. This book recalls the glorious flying machines of the past, from the turn of the century to the end of World War II. Lavishly illustrated throughout. The writer and photographer describes in vivid detail the more popular vintage and veteran aeroplanes, the dangerous machines, and the foohardy pilots of yesteryear. Contents include Pioneers, The Great War, The Golden Age, Warbirds and Collections. 192 pages with loads of illustrations. In brand new mint condition. $50.00.

THE WORLD'S GREATEST AIRCRAFT. An illustration history of the most famous civil and military planes. This book follows the development of 30 aircraft from complete specifications, the first drawings, through to the prototype's maiden flight and finally mass production. The main variants and basic functions are listed and the planes illustrated by photographs, illustrations and highly detailed cutaway drawings. Some planes included are the Fokker, deHavilland Moth, Junkers, Douglas CD-3, Spitfire, Messerschmitt's, Focke-Wulf's, Boeing B-29, B-52, 727, 747, Lockheed Constellation, Vickers, Sikhoi, McDonnell Douglas Phantom, X-15, SR-71 Blackbird, MiG, Concorde, and many more. 256 pages. In brand new mint condition. $35.00.

MILITARY AIRCRAFT MARKINGS PROFILES. This book features 140 aircraft and over 850 full color illustrations and photograhs and traces the story of military aircraft markings and camouflage from World War I to the present day. Aircraft include: Avro 504, Fokker DR1, McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle, Lockheed C-130, Sikorsky's UH-60 Black Hawk and many more. 192 pages. In brand new mint condition. $40.00.


THE JOLLY ROGERS - THE STORY OF TOM BLACKBURN AND NAVY FIGHTING SQUADRON VF-17. 270 pages. In brand new mint condition. $20.00.

ANTIQUE CLASSIC AIRPLANES. This book is a full color spectacular devoted to: 'Stick and String' airplanes, Stearmans, Tiger Moths, Dragons, Chipmunks, Monocoupes, Ryans, Pitts, and many many more. This book features close-up detail and concentrates on evocative air-to-air photography. 128 pages with tons of beautiful photos. In brand new mint condition. $25.00.

SPITFIRE - A LIVING LEGEND. This book is all about the Spitfire and its many pilots. 120 pages with beautiful photographs. In brand new mint condition. $20.00.

MUSTANG - A LIVING LEGEND. All about the Mustang and the Mustangs that are still around. 128 pages with color photos every page. In brand new mint condition. $20.00.

WAR BIRDS. This book includes: Mustangs, Skyraiders, Corsairs, B-17's, P-28's, B-25's, DC-3's, Junkers, Jungmeisters, Messerschmitts, P-40's, F8F Bearcats, Tiger Moths, Spitfires, Hawker Furies, T-6's and many more. 128 pages with color photos on every page. In brand new mint condition. $25.00.

PROFILE AIRCRAFT - HAWKER HURRICANE MK1. This book is all about the Hawker Hurricane with many photos and information about them. 20 pages. $5.00.

FIGHTERS BOMBERS OF WORLD WAR II. History of old and new, conventional and bizarre fighter and bomber aircraft from 1939-1945. 322 pages with accurate and detailed colored drawings. Section 1 is Fighters, Attack and Training aircraft; Section 2 is Bombers, Patrol and Transport planes. In brand new mint condition. $35.00.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2009)

"The Jolly Rogers" is actually an excellent book. I own it, and have read it several times.


----------



## TenGunTerror (Jun 25, 2009)

A fantastic book with pictures for 98% of all planes with specs and all variants is the _Encylcopedia of Aircraft of WW2_. The author is simply "Amber". It is about a foot high, nine inches across and 512 pages. It is absolutely fantastic. Another smaller book would be _The Illustrated Directory of Fighting Aircraft of World War Two_ by Bill Gunston. Seriously, you have GOT to look into these great books.


----------



## renrich (Jun 28, 2009)

Just finishing a new book, "A Blue Sea of Blood." by Donald M. Kehn, Jr. This is the story of the heretofore mysterious loss of the USS Edsall(DD219) in 1942. For those who are unfamiliar with the early months of the war in the Sothwest Pacific, it is quite interesting. Edsall was an ancient flushdeck DD that disppeared during the struggle of the Allies with the Japanese around Java. She was sighted and engaged by the Kido Butai, 4 CVs, 2 BBs and several CAs, sunk along with her crew and 32 members of the AAF and a few survivors were picked up, questioned and subsequently murdered by the Japanese. A good read which gives one some perspective about that part of the war. I recommend it to all, including our Dutch, British and Australian members. Where the aircraft part fits is that the BBs and CAs could not sink the Edsall so the Vals from the CVs had to do it.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2009)

A good read is Bye Bye Black Sheep By Masajiro Mike Kawato


----------



## Butters (Jun 28, 2009)

Putnam's 'German Aircraft of the Second World War', by JR Smith/AL Kay is a great source of info on the development and history of all the Luftwaffe experimental and operational a/c. It also has a nice section on the 'Luftwaffe '46' type a/c and missile systems. 740+ pages

A very good reference.

JL


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone here have the Nachtjagd War Diaries? I was looking at Vol 1 on Amazon the other day and wondering whether to treat myself. I also saw a three vol history of 2nd TAF, but that was dear, so it might be my birthday present to myself 

A book I throughly recommend on WW2 aviation is The Reich Intruders by Martin Bowman (PSL, 1997 ISBN: 1 85260 539 1). This covers the medium bombers of 2 Group RAF and 2nd TAF from the first to the last day of the war in Europe, and is absolutely packed with first-hand accounts and and original photos. RRP is £20 but I got mine for less than half that at an airshow and a search on abebooks or similar would probably get you a similar deal. Also Fighter Pilot by Paul Richey, who flew Hurricanes with the RAF in France in 1940. I have a feeling it is out of print, but again abebooks should deliver the goods for you 8)


----------

